# Add Resume and Download Manager Support to Megaupload.com



## navjotjsingh (Jul 27, 2005)

*Add Resume and Download Manager Support to Megaupload.com*

This tutorial is genuine and verified. It is wriiten by me. No sources.

Requirements: Flashget 1.65 (tested on this version)

1. Open the link of megaupload.com given to you. Now wait for the timer counter to get over.

2. When the Download Now link becomes visible copy the link.

3. Open Flashget and select Edit>>Paste URL and the link will get copied. Now the link originally given in the form of *www.megaupload.com/?d=XXXXXXXX - copy this link and paste in the referrer box. Now start the download.

Resume support and D/L Manager Support Added Successfully.
Appreciable Speeds will be noticed.

*Other D/L Managers Info:*
The link changes after 8-9 hours so this tip works only for that period. Also it works with other managers and you don't need any referer link except that User Agent should be set to IE only.

*Tested with*
DAP 7.4
GetRight 6.0 beta 3
No need of referer link in these.

Does not work with Free Download Manager 1.5 (if anybody find it working pls report to me via this thread with a pm of link)

Conclusion: Use Megaupload.com for Sharing instead of RapidShare.de because the tips mentioned for RapidShare don't work. Tried most of them . But this works 100%

If any problem - post in the thread.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 27, 2005)

it works .. for me atleast .. tested it !!

-----
alibi


----------



## Biplav (Jul 27, 2005)

gud one still got to try though.
can u plz tell me whether this works with any other download mgr?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't know what is happening but the secondary link (not the one with XXXXXXX) when I copy into DAP, GetRight and FDM download is supported even with resume function.

* But Mind you the downloads are removed after some time. *


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 28, 2005)

This is final update to this tut:

The link changes after 8-9 hours so this tip works only for that period. Also it works with other managers and you don't need any referer link except that User Agent should be set to IE only.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 7, 2005)

tuff luck  dint work for me  (


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 7, 2005)

Please elaborate the details about the d/l manager, its version and pm me the link used. I will check and tell you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 8, 2005)

In my case,
I use Firefox, whenever i d/l file from Megaupload, its download manager starts downloading.
I simply copy the URL from it and paste it in DAP 7.
And it starts downloading without ne problem...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah i can use a download manager (flashget 1.65) to download the content as before but theres no resume support!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

I get resume support enabled (message) but i havent really tried resuming...


----------



## mariner (Aug 14, 2005)

gr8 work navjot . thanx a lot for sharing this wonderful tip.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey,
i tried the method u told abt using download manager in megaupload but it didnt work for me.. i have download accelerator 7.4.0.1 at my place but what i wasn't able to do while downloading was make my agent to IE i had no such option(IE), i only had da7.0 n mozilla as options for selecting as user agent. Can u help?


----------

